
Who are you and what do you do? - PStamatiou

======
PStamatiou
I'm Paul Stamatiou and I'm a 20 year old undergrad at Georgia Tech majoring in
Computational Media, I'm an avid tech blogger (link in profile) and am
building a party-related web app on the side... and I'm procrastinating from
studying for my CS final.

